
Six Flags on the Moon: What Is Their Current Condition? - shawndumas
http://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/ApolloFlags-Condition.html
======
DanBC
Is it possible to simulate conditions on Earth with similar flags to see how
long they last?

------
karmakaze
Great juxtaposition with the 'Roller Coaster' post.

